# Hoyt Aspen



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I got the Hoyt Aspen from "Dragonheart" on Thursday..Very good looking bow, long, and graceful, and in pretty good shape for a 10 year old bow...I took it to the shop today, and eye-balled a NAP 750 rest on it, added my home made stabilizer, and a cheapo Cartel clicker.....Dug out some of my shorter arrows, and began my 10 yard blank bale workout....The Aspen is a smooth drawing, sweet shooting bow, a little bit of "HUM" after the shot, but nothing shocky, and I actually expected more feedback from a bow with these riser/limb length specs (LX Pro limbs)...I was worried that the grip would be too big, compared to the other bows that I've been shooting for the last couple of years, but I found the grip to be quite comfortable, and repeatable....Messed with the clicker to get it where I needed it to be , and shot blank bale, (with no sight) off and on for a couple of hours...I found out pretty quickly that shooting with a Clicker on a Compound bow is like shooting with a B.T. Hinge release, in that if the bow hand, and drawing hand aren't relaxed while pulling through the clicker, it's ALOT harder to get the shot off!!....L.O.L....I only shot through the Clicker once!..L.O.L....Nice little shower of quills from the feather fletching!....I think that I will thin down the thickness of the left side wooden sideplate a bit, but I really like the thumb rest on the right side plate of the grip....I might make a grip like this for my Barnsdale bow....I have some really top shelf figured Maple that would look nice....(I actually have a pick up truck bed load of crotch/burl Black Walnut, but I havent taken the time to saw it into slabs)....As of now, I'm very pleased with the Aspen, and think that it will make a nice bow for my needs....If it doesnt work out, I can keep the limbs/Accuwheels, to put on my Pro Elite, and build a heck of a good Recurve using the Aspen riser!....I'm just kinda glad that the Chronograph at the shop isnt working right now, since this Aspen will be the slowest bow that I've shot since I stopped shooting recurves....I just hope that my bow arm shoulder holds up...Been having some pain/aches in it....The Finger board has been kinda slow for a few days, figured that I'd make a post, and ramble on a bit about my new/old bow....Take Care!......Jim


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If the arrow hits where you want it to go, why does it matter how fast it gets there?


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> If the arrow hits where you want it to go, why does it matter how fast it gets there?


I was thinking the same thing.

You can miss going fast just like you can miss going slow. It is where the arrow hits that counts.

Chris


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Well....The only reason that I mentioned arrow speed is because this is a pretty slow bow, by today's standards, and I might shoot 3-D with it.....Have to see how it all shakes out...I have several other bows that are plenty fast, but wanted a bow that I could shoot with a Clicker, because of the "Stank"...I'm good for about 15-20 good shots on a 3-D course, I want to shoot 30 good shots...Speed is a critical factor in 3-D shooting....Some folks think that they need 300 plus F.P.S. to shoot 3-D, I'm not one of them, but arrow speed IS critical....I shot all last summer with a Hook, and my Ultra Elite, arrow speed was an average of around 287 f.p.s....Not a "Speed Bow" by any means...I think that 250-260 f.p.s. is a respectable arrow speed for 3-D, at least in Hunter class....My yardage estimation skills are one of my strong points, but when a bow is slow, it makes setting pins, and learning pin gaps more of a challenge...At 300 f.p.s., and under 35 yards, the distance can be misjudged + or - 3 yards, and if the shot execution is there, it's still a 10...At 240 f.p.s., 'Ya gotta be within less than 2 yards, and within a yard to score an 11.....I agree that shooting known yardage 3-D, and Indoor spots and most Outdoor Target doesn't require a fast bow....But, even with Field Archery, most of the top shooters are shooting 260 + f.p.s., from what I'm told.....Thanks for the posts.......Take Care!.......Jim


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Maby you should start shooting NFAA with me in the old Geezers class where speed doesn't mean a damn thing...:thumbs_up


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> Maby you should start shooting NFAA with me in the old Geezers class where speed doesn't mean a damn thing...:thumbs_up


.........Unclegus........I'd like that very much....But, there is only one Field course anywhere near here, (at least within a couple hour's drive), and I'm not geared up to shoot Field Archery...Shooting an outdoor course, without having so much emphasis placed on arrow speed would be pretty sweet...I do admit that having to judge yardage in 3-D shooting is one of the challenges that I like about it...I've watched some pretty good Indoor Spot shooters get upset with Themselves the first couple times They shot 3-D....Nothing like executing a great shot, to have the arrow miss, or hit a spine shot or belly shot 5, due to misjudging yardage....I have thought for a while now that if more Field Archers shot 3-D, it would be very hard to compete against them, once they learned to judge yardage....I've got much respect for archers that can group arrows uphill, or downhill, at 80 yards!....I am planning on trying my hand at Field Archery this year, though.....Have to see how my cash flow situation goes....Take care!...........Jim


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> Maby you should start shooting NFAA with me in the old Geezers class where speed doesn't mean a damn thing...:thumbs_up


.......Oh, yeah, I almost forgot........What's the minimum age requirement for the "Geezers" class??...L.O.L....I'm not that old, but I'm pretty beat up physically....Harperman


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Seniors start at 55 years and master senior at 65 years.


----------



## graygin (Mar 6, 2014)

Interesting comments.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> If the arrow hits where you want it to go, why does it matter how fast it gets there?


Have you figured out how to get 200 fps yet?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow........Somebody dug deep to resurrect this old Thread.........Wish I had kept that old Hoyt Aspen, though...it was a sweetheart of a bow...Jim


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I like both of my Aspen LX Pro's w/ #2 Command cams! I sold off all my other bows.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Harperman said:


> Well....The only reason that I mentioned arrow speed is because this is a pretty slow bow, by today's standards, and I might shoot 3-D with it.....Have to see how it all shakes out...I have several other bows that are plenty fast, but wanted a bow that I could shoot with a Clicker, because of the "Stank"...I'm good for about 15-20 good shots on a 3-D course, I want to shoot 30 good shots...Speed is a critical factor in 3-D shooting....Some folks think that they need 300 plus F.P.S. to shoot 3-D, I'm not one of them, but arrow speed IS critical....I shot all last summer with a Hook, and my Ultra Elite, arrow speed was an average of around 287 f.p.s....Not a "Speed Bow" by any means...I think that 250-260 f.p.s. is a respectable arrow speed for 3-D, at least in Hunter class....My yardage estimation skills are one of my strong points, but when a bow is slow, it makes setting pins, and learning pin gaps more of a challenge...At 300 f.p.s., and under 35 yards, the distance can be misjudged + or - 3 yards, and if the shot execution is there, it's still a 10...At 240 f.p.s., 'Ya gotta be within less than 2 yards, and within a yard to score an 11.....I agree that shooting known yardage 3-D, and Indoor spots and most Outdoor Target doesn't require a fast bow....But, even with Field Archery, most of the top shooters are shooting 260 + f.p.s., from what I'm told.....Thanks for the posts.......Take Care!.......Jim


FWIW I shot my Vantage LTD across my chrony - 222 fps. It is set at 29.5" Draw Length, 54# Draw Weight and 384 gr ICS Bowhunter 500's 29.5" long w/ 3) 4" AAE Vanes and 100gr points.......not exactly a burner but a lot of fun to shoot.


----------

